# Hawaii fish ready for sale yellow tangs, flame angels, achilles tangs, and more



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

This is what came in

YELLOW TANGS

FLAME ANGELS

ACHILLES TANGS

LEMON PEEL ANGELS

KOLE TANGS

LEFT HANDED HERMIT CRABS great for eating red slime

we still have a great selection of corals and frags on sale this Sunday


----------



## AT91 (Feb 22, 2014)

How many Lemon Peel Angels do you have in stock? i wanna pick one up this weekend


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*yellow tangs*

How many yellow tangs left and how much for the tangs


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

AT91 said:


> How many Lemon Peel Angels do you have in stock? i wanna pick one up this weekend


As of this post: 2 FAT lemon peels remain @ $35/each



tom g said:


> How many yellow tangs left and how much for the tangs


A LOT of yellow tangs in sizes "medium" and "small" $30/each


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tangs*

As always thanks RED again for being you....cheers


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Achilles Tangs.....*

No problem. Apparently it's what I do......

On another note: This past shipment of Achilles Tangs were the nicest I've seen in a LONG time - out of any LFS. They only received 4 or 5 this shipment if I'm not mistaken. What made these ones stand out from others - NO ich, active, no pinched stomachs and the average size was 4"-5" with the smallest at approx 3". 

I think all of them are now spoken for. Taking into consideration that each shipment is different.....I'd inquire/bug them for more of this quality and size for the next order.


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

when is this sale until?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

What's the price of the Flame Angels?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Flame Angels should be $35/each. They may be $40/each. I wasn't paying attention, apologies. Give them a call.


----------



## AT91 (Feb 22, 2014)

Taipan said:


> As of this post: 2 FAT lemon peels remain @ $35/each
> 
> damn, hoping people pass on them so i could grab me one


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Flame Angels should be $35/each. They may be $40/each. I wasn't paying attention, apologies. Give them a call.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

that lemon peel is this guy!!


----------



## AT91 (Feb 22, 2014)

woo! got lucky and picked up the last Lemon Peel Angel yesterday  lots of Flame Angels in stock.


----------

